# Footwear in Fursuit



## Shaloxeroligon (Sep 26, 2014)

So I've heard all about the kind of "under-suit" you should wear while in a fursuit. I plan to get myself a set of UnderArmour HeatGear Compression shirts/pants when I commission my suit. I know that you need a balaclava on your head, as well.

However, I don't know what to put on my feet. Are there special kinds of socks I should wear? Would the lycra feet of a zentai do the trick? 

So, what do people wear on their own feet inside their fursuit feet?  

On a related note: do people wear anything over their hands, too?


----------



## Hutch (Sep 27, 2014)

It all depends on how your fursuit feet are made. Most of them are made over shoes so all you would really need to wear is just normal socks. 
some I've seen are made so that you just slip your whole shoe itself in there and attach a strap around your ankle. So for those you would need socks and shoes. 
Also some are made just on socks themselves so depending on how the feet are cleaned you may want to wear an extra pair of socks to cover your feet so that gets the nastiness rather then the fur feet. 
Theres no need or any special socks or anything really though just your normal socks would work just fine.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Sep 27, 2014)

That makes sense. I was under the impression that you needed special socks like you do for running.


----------



## jorinda (Nov 6, 2014)

I always wear normal cotton socks.
But I recommend getting some lycra gloves - it makes the handpaws much more comfortable, and keeps the sweat away from the fur.


----------

